# Pygmy corys 'flashing' but don't see signs of ich?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I've two and both would occasionally scratch against things but I never saw any signs of ich. One of them became somewhat listless though and would sit in one spot, sometimes with fins in, but not quite clamped. Then sometimes it would act completely normal. I set up a hospital tank and transfered that cory to it. 

Now the 2nd cory, while extremely active and not showing any signs of stress, has been caught flashing too. He'll swim extremely fast and practically bounce off things. I don't see signs of ich on him either. 

I think I'll try and catch him tonight and put him in with his buddy. 

All of the other fish seem normal and healthy. One ember tetra has a white spot on it's tail, but it is more of a fuzzy spot where it was fin nipped and I think it might be a touch of fungus or?

Hospital tank is treated with coppersafe.

Any ideas what the cory's problem could be? How long should I keep them in there?


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmm... I saw a faint white spot starting on the tail of a 2nd ember so I caught it and the first one and put them in the tank with the cory cats. Didn't see any signs of illness on any of the other fish but I'll keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

How are things now, are they doing ok ?


----------

